# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Новая программа от Wyvernworks

## Novosib

http://www.wyvernworks.com/firewall.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> http://www.wyvernworks.com/firewall.html


Хм... А что у меня в подписи написано?

----------


## Geser

> What clearly sets Firewall apart from other commercially available firewalls is its unique ability to prevent internal attacks caused by Trojans!


Что выделяет Firewall среди других коммерческих межсетевых экранов, так это его *уникальная* способность предотвращать внутренние атаки троянов.

Я думаю этой фразы достаточно что бы составить мнение о фирме которая это разрабатывает.

----------

